# Help hang garden tools in garage



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

I need some ideas on how to create a garden-tool hanging system. I've been to the box stores and the systems they have are over-priced and most didn't have instructions on how to attach them to cinder blocks. That makes me want to stay away from them in fear they wouldn't hold very well.

As stated, my garage walls are plain cider blocks; no drywall, no studs. What can I do to create a rack that will hold my rakes, shovels, weed eater etc?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The best, most versital and strongest one I've used is this one.
http://www.rubbermaid.com/Category/...OrganizationSystem&CatName=GarageOrganization

Peg board with the 1/4 holes over 2 X 2's to space it out away from the wall would also work and would give you hundreds of differant ways to hang just about anything.

Anyway you go it's pretty simple to just attach a board to the wall or even install it directly with Tap Con screws.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Attach a length of 2 by 4 with Tapcons. Drive 16 penny nails to meet you need. Been done for a 100+years.


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

joecaption said:


> The best, most versital and strongest one I've used is this one.
> http://www.rubbermaid.com/Category/...OrganizationSystem&CatName=GarageOrganization
> 
> Peg board with the 1/4 holes over 2 X 2's to space it out away from the wall would also work and would give you hundreds of differant ways to hang just about anything.
> ...


Thanks. The rubbermaid is too pricey. Those hangers are around 10 bucks each  I'm going to try the TapCons. Now to figure how many TapCons for the given weight. I figure one every cinder block should be good. The heaviest items will be my weedeater and maddock. I'll probably just use several shorter 2x4s so the weight isn't too great on one long 2x4


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Bassick makes the ONLY one worth having. 
At Grainger this thing is # 6A111.
At about $4 each it's almost as cheap as a nail.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

RJ's got the right idea. There are a lot of what I suppose could be called "neat" things available commercially, but, especially for garden tools, it's hard to beat a length, or two, of 2x4 with nails. Maybe one high, for rakes, shovels, weed wackers, etc., and one half way down their handles, for smaller items like clippers, pruners, etc.


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Here's what i came up with this afternoon. I didn't take a 'before' shot but just imagine all the tools seen plus several more just propped up in the corner. I still have a few more tools to hang up but this gets the idea across very well I think. Total cost: $3.00. I already had the wood and screws. I just needed to buy the TapCons.

The overall project:




Weedeater and some accessories fit nicely together now


The weedeater sits nice and flush atop the 2x4 which has two nails to keep it from falling down. they're not seen which is even nicer 


The tools are all supported by 2x4s which are screwed into the 2x4 that is mounted on the block:


The TapCons are easily the best thing I've ever worked with:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

TarheelTerp said:


> At about $4 each it's almost as cheap as a nail.


:no::no::no:And nails can be useful. I used to pay around $4 for a box of real 16p or even 20p nails. A bit more to flow through nail guns.

Your project looks nice. Makes me wish I had a yard again. But then I live just off when one of the nicest parks in the country and somebody else seems to mow the turf on store the maintenance tools somewhere.


----------



## Curiousite (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. That is a simple, inexpensive solution. I'm going to try it in my garage this weekend!


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

run 2 pieces of 2 X 4 along the cinder block ...wing nut it up then drill 3/8" holes thru all the handles nice and neat shovel brooms rakes.thn a smaller 2 X 4about 24" to hold the smaller items when your on your knees doing the beds...tip also drill a lenght of pine along the top of the 2 X 4s as a junk shelf.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

biggles said:


> run 2 pieces of 2 X 4 along the cinder block ...wing nut it up then drill 3/8" holes thru all the handles nice and neat shovel brooms rakes.thn a smaller 2 X 4about 24" to hold the smaller items when your on your knees doing the beds...tip also drill a lenght of pine along the top of the 2 X 4s as a junk shelf.


.
?? I don't get it, pics please.


----------



## lynnbrwn (Mar 26, 2012)

SingleGuy said:


> Thanks everyone. Here's what i came up with this afternoon. I didn't take a 'before' shot but just imagine all the tools seen plus several more just propped up in the corner. I still have a few more tools to hang up but this gets the idea across very well I think. Total cost: $3.00. I already had the wood and screws. I just needed to buy the TapCons.
> 
> The overall project:
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing. I was trying to find a solution for storing my tools and making shelves in my garage


----------

